# thyroid and pregnancy



## J541102F (May 18, 2010)

I have Hashimoto's and had a thyroidectomy earlier this year. I had been treated with synthroid for years prior to the surgery. I have been stable on a dose of 125 mcg/day for a while. I recently got pregnant and my TSH at 5 weeks was 4.5. My endo raised my dose to 137 mcg/day and asked me to repeat in 6 weeks. Now at 11 weeks pregnant my TSH is 9. My endo raised my dose to 150 mcg/day and asked me to repeat in 4 weeks. Is this high of a TSH level dangerous to the developing baby? Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

J541102F said:


> I have Hashimoto's and had a thyroidectomy earlier this year. I had been treated with synthroid for years prior to the surgery. I have been stable on a dose of 125 mcg/day for a while. I recently got pregnant and my TSH at 5 weeks was 4.5. My endo raised my dose to 137 mcg/day and asked me to repeat in 6 weeks. Now at 11 weeks pregnant my TSH is 9. My endo raised my dose to 150 mcg/day and asked me to repeat in 4 weeks. Is this high of a TSH level dangerous to the developing baby? Is there anything else I can do?


Congratulations on your pregnancy!

Here is credible information.

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter14/14-frame.htm

I am in a huge hurry this morning but I do welcome you!


----------

